# 1970 ford 4000 oil level too high



## broncoz (Jul 17, 2016)

I just changed the oil and filter in my ford 4000. I added the recommended 8 quarts of oil but the dipstick showed 2 quarts high. I have drained 2 quarts out and the oil level on the dipstick now shows full. Any ideas why the oil level shows 2 quarts high with 8 quarts added?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy broncoz, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

My ford takes 8 quarts. Same engine as yours. Maybe you didn't get it drained completely for some reason? When you start the engine, after changing oil, it takes a bit of oil to fill the filter, etc. 

One other thing I can think of....when I pulled the oil pan off of mine, many years ago, it had a 1/2" of crud on the bottom.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Just a dumb thought. Some of the jugs of oil are 5 quarts (for oil changes that require 5 qts), rather than 4 quarts. If you used two jugs that you thought were one gallon each, check the label.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey broncoz,
Here's another thought. Did you start the engine and let it run for a few minutes before checking the oil level?

I changed the oil in my neighbors 3930, put in the exact amount of oil the manual calls for and it was way over full on the dipstick. Until........ I cranked it up and let it run a few minutes to fill the oil filter. After that the level was dead on the money.

Just a thought.

Mark


----------



## broncoz (Jul 17, 2016)

Good ideas... i verified 8 qrts... ran the engine to fill the filter... went back and loosened the oil filter to make sure the filter had not air locked (the filter did have oil in it). I think i will run it with 7 qrts to high and not too low. THANKS FOR THE FEED BACK KEEP THE IDEAS COMING SOMEone iS SURE TO HAVE THE ANSWER


----------

